# ford fiesta dash lights won't extinguish



## DABurleigh

Subject says it all really. Interior light off, lights off, key out, doors shut, but dash lights still on.

Can't see anything in manual nor think of a reason so guessing a fault.

But it is neighbour's car and she won't sleep if she thinks it might not start for what she needs it for tomorrow.

Any ideas, Ford owners?

Dave


----------



## emmbeedee

Just thinking aloud here... On most Fords, & others, come to that, the dash lamps only come on if the side lamps are on. You say these are off but maybe the switch is sticking so it might be worthwhile wiggling the switch on & off a few times. A judicious spray with WD40 or similar might be worth trying also. 
Only other thing I can think of is Fords usually have a parking lamp system, operated by moving the indicator stalk left or right when ignition is off. Shouldn't affect the dash lamps but might be another thing to check.


----------



## DABurleigh

Cheers, will go back round and have a fiddle in a while. Poor dear is in a right tizz. Happened to my Mum and other widows in the family when they hit 80. Just a trivial thing seems to knock them for six.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

No joy. But bet it is a switch or sticky relay. She said it's a new car and it's the first time she has driven it with lights on. 

I asked what was wrong with her previous fiesta as I thought that was pretty new. She said this was the same one. It turns out she's had it 18 months and this is the first time the lights have been on....

She then got in another flap because I'd bu$$ered up the steering wheel and she couldn't turn it. That's the steering lock I said. She never used that either.

At this point there was no way I was going to disconnect the battery and worry get about radio codes add well


----------



## DABurleigh

so it has 2 chances tomorrow. 

Dave


----------



## Glandwr

Had the same thing on the van (Sprinter). Turned out to be that I had used fog lights and not turned them off. No light visable outside but dash would not go out!!!

Dick


----------



## DABurleigh

Hmm. Not sure she has fog lights but will check. Thanks, Dick.


----------



## gramor

The display lights are on a timer, should extinquish 10 minutes after locking the vehicle.


----------



## DABurleigh

They certainly didn't extinguish. I phoned her this morning to check fog lights but haven't heard what happened.

Dave


----------

